# هل المسيح أتى لأجل خطية آدم وذبائح العهد القديم كانت تكفي لغفران الخطايا



## aymonded (11 ديسمبر 2011)

سؤال أثاره البعض: هل      بسبب آدم وحده اتى المسيح ليخلص الناس من خطيته التي توارثوها، وعلى   ذلك    كانت الخطية في العهد القديم تُغفر بالذبائح لأن الله قال أن كل   واحد  يكفر   عن خطيته بالذبيحة الحيوانية !!! أي أن الخطايا التي ارتكبها    الإنسان في   العهد القديم غُفرت على أساس سفك دم الذبيحة ولكن عُلق    الغفران التام   والمصالحة مع الله بسبب آدم وحده، فجاء المسيح ربنا لكي    يخلصنا من خطية آدم   وترك لنا خطايانا الشخصية لكي يتم الغفران بالتوبة    وحدها !!! وقدم غفران   تام لكل من قدم الذبائح قديماً !!! وإذا كان  الموضوع  موضوع خطية آدم وحده أليس من العدل أن الله كان حاسب آدم وحده أو  اتصرف  وأتى بإنسان آخر !!!​الإجابة:      أولاً، المشكلة كلها تتلخص في مفهوم الخطية المشوه عند البعض وعدم فهم      الأسفار الإلهية فهماً سليماً صحيحاً، والتعلق بالاستنتاج الفكري  العقلي، والاقتطاع  من فقرات الكتاب المقدس والآيات وعدم أخذها كاملة  مترابطة مع بعضها البعض في سرّ الإعلان الإلهي،     وانحصار الفكر في  الفلسفة وليس في المفهوم الصحيح حسب إعلان الله في    الكتاب  المقدس وخبرة  الإنسان على مر العصور ومعاملات الله على مر تاريخ    الخلاص  كله ليشرح  ويفهم الإنسان عملياً وليس فكرياً، لأن الله ليس إله    الجدل ولا  الفلسفة  إنما إله إعلان ووعد يخلص الإنسان ويشفيه من الموت الذي    تسلط عليه هو  شخصياً، لأن كل واحد مسئول عن خطيئته ولا يحمل وزر غيره، لئلا  يكون الله  غير عادل ويحمل كل واحد بخطيئة أبيه  ....

 ولكننا سنضع بعض الآيات بدون تعليق كثير للرد على السؤال بإيجاز شديد: 
    ولنلاحظ وندقق  في كلام القديس بولس الرسول الذي قال اننا أخطأنا نحن     بأنفسنا وحريتنا  وصرنا تحت حكم الموت بسبب خطايانا وليس بسبب خطايا آدم  وحده (مع أن البعض  يحور الترجمة لمعنى آخر ليُثبت وجهة نظرة)، لأننا    حملنا منه الموت وليس فعل الخطية ذاته وبعد ذلك استمرينا نحن شخصياً نُخطأ، وكل واحد فينا صار يحمل الموت   في  داخله لأن طبيعة الخطية وأجرتها = موت، لذلك ملك علينا   الموت وتسلط من  ابتداء   آدم واستمر في سلطانة يقوى يوماً بعد يوم،  لأننا  ابتدئنا نخترع  الشر  ونزداد  خطية على خطية حتى أن رائحتها فاحت  وصارت  رائحة فساد بلا  قدرة على  الشفاء،  لأن ما فسد لا يُمكن إصلاحه إلا لو صار جديداً، لذلك قد  زيد  الناموس بسبب  التعديات وطقوسة للتأديب، وأُعطي لكي يُعري ويكشف ويفضح   قلب  الإنسان  ليعرف الإنسان إلى أي مدى وصل فساده وكم فيه من موت قد  تسلط  على كيانه الذي فسد عن أصل الطبيعة النقية التي خُلق عليها، وقد أعطى  الله   الذبائح للتكفير عن الخطية ليُظهر للإنسان كم كانت  الخطية  خاطئة  جداً،  وأن كل ما  يفعله الإنسان لن ينفع بسبب تعدياته لأنه أصبح  فاسد لا  يستطيع أن يخلص ولا  يصلح ولا لمزبلة لأنه ميت بالخطايا والذنوب،    لذلك لم  تشفيه الذبائح بل صار  يقدمها مراراً وتكراراً ولم يستطع ان   يريح  ضميره  المتعب قط ولم تجعله بقادر أن يفلت من سلطان الموت ويخرج عن   حالة الفساد التي تفوح منه، ولم يستطع أن  يثبت في أحكام الناموس ويحيا   بالوصية فاستحق اللعنة، لأن   الناموس بكل أحكامة وفرائضة كشف  الخطية وأظهر الإنسان في مرآة الوصية كم هو مشوه وغير صالح     إلا أن يموت بسبب  سلطان الموت الذي ملك عليه والفساد الذي يفوح منه  مثل    الجيفة التي لحيوان  ميت وقد بدأ في التحلل ولم يُعرف له شكل أو  منظر،  فهو   يسير في ظلمة الموت والظلمة أعمت عينيه عن الله الحي فصار من  ضلال  لضلال   أردأ، ومن موت لفساد حتى أنه لم يستطع أن يتعرف على الله  تعرف  حقيقي من   نفسه، وهذا ظهر في تيه الإنسان عن الله على مر عصور  طويلة، وحتى  لما تعامل   الله مع الإنسان واتخذ شعب مثالاً ليكون قائد  الشعوب في معرفة  الله، هو   نفسه الذي سُميَّ شعب الله المختار، ضل عنه  وعصى وصياه وتركه  وعبد آلهة   أخرى ولم يطع الوصية التي أخذها من الله  والتي فيها حياة تطرد  قوة الموت فظهر فيه الموت أكثر وفاحت رائحة الفساد  منه أكثر قوة، ولم يعرف  الله كنور وحق وحياة، بل ضل عنه أيضاً بصورة ملفتة  للنظر وشديدة   الجرأة،  وهذا يُظهر كيف أن الإنسان عموماً لم يستطع أن  يثبت في وصية الله   لأنه  ضال ومظلم داخلياً وبسهولة ينقاد للخير الغير  موجود ويطيع الشر أسهل مما  يطيع الله، بل ويسير للموت أسهل من أن يسير  للحياة، لأنه لا يرى  ولا  يبصر  هيئة الله ولا يستطيع أن يتعرف عليه  ويعرفه، لأن عنصر الموت  يعمل  في  داخله مبدداً صورة الله التي خُلِقَ  عليها ...

+[ كل من يفعل الخطية يفعل التعدي أيضاً الخطية هي التعدي ] (1يو3: 4) 
+[ من يفعل الخطية فهو من إبليس لأن إبليس من البدء يخطئ لأجل هذا أُظهر ابن الله لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس ] (1يو3: 8) 
+[ نؤمن بمن أقام يسوع ربنا من الأموات. الذي أُسلم من أجل خطايانا وأُقيم لأجل تبريرنا ] (رو4: 24، 25)

+[ لأن المسيح إذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعين لأجل الفجار.... ولكن الله بين محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا. فبالأولى كثيراً ونحن متبررون الآن بدمه نخلص به من الغضب. لأنه إن كنا ونحن أعداء قد صولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه فبالأولى كثيراً ونحن مصالحون نخلص بحياته. ] (رو5: 6 – 10)

+[ من أجل ذلك كأنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم وبالخطية الموت وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع      (وليس آدم وحده لأن الخطية سادت على الكل بالموت والجميع أخطأ ولم  يثبت    في  جميع أحكام الناموس ولا الوصايا، وكل واحد مسئول عن خطيئته).  فأنه حتى الناموس كانت الخطية في    العالم  (قبل الناموس كانت الخطية  موجوده في العالم ولكنها غير ظاهرة، أي أن    الإنسان  ميت ولا يدرك، مثل  إنسان ملابسة متسخة جداً ولا يدري لأنه لا  يملك   مرآة يرى  فيها نفسه)  على أن الخطية لا تحسب إن لم يكن ناموس (لأنه  كشفها   وأظهرها  وبينها  ودانها في قلب الإنسان). لكن قد ملك الموت من آدم إلى موسى     وذلك على الذين لم يخطئوا على شبه تعدي آدم  (لم يخطئوا مثل آدم ولم يأكلوا من شجرة معرفة الخير والشرّ) الذي هو مثال  الآتي. ولكن   ليس   كالخطية هكذا أيضاً الهبة لأنه ان كان بخطية الواحد  مات الكثيرون   (بسبب   انحراف آدم دخل الموت ومات الكثيرين، أي ملك عليهم  سلطان الموت)   فبالأولى   كثيراً نعمة الله والعطية بالنعمة التي بالإنسان  الواحد يسوع   المسيح قد أزدادت للكثيرين. وليس كما بواحد قد أخطأ هكذا  العطية لأن   الحكم من واحد   للدينونة (كمثال للبشر) وأما الهبة فمن جرى خطايا كثيرة      (وليست خطية آدم وحده فقط لأن آدم لم يرتكب خطايا كثيرة وغير مسئول عن      خطايا البشر لأن كل واحد مسئول عن خطية نفسه) للتبرير. فإذاً كما  بخطية     واحدة صار الحكم إلى جميع الناس (لأنهم ساروا على مبدأ العصيان،  اي أنهم هم أنفسهم وتحت مسئوليتهم أحبوا الظلمه) للدينونة هكذا ببر واحد  صارت الهبة إلى     جميع الناس لتبرير الحياة. لأنه كما بمعصية الإنسان  الواحد جُعل الكثيرون     خطاة (أي ساروا وراء نفس ذات الداء وهو العصيان  على الله ورفض الوصيه وحب حياة الظلمة) هكذا أيضاً بإطاعة الواحد (المسيح)  سيجعل الكثيرون أبراراً. وأما الناموس فدخل لكي تكثر الخطية     (أي  تظهر وتبان في داخلي لأن الناموس أظهرها لأنه حينما قال لا تشتهي    فانا   اكتشفت بذلك كم أنا شهواني لحد الجنون ولم أستطع أن أتخلص من شهوتي      وانحرافي عن الوصية) ولكن حيث كثرت الخطية ازدادت النعمة جدا. حتى كما    ملكت   الخطية في الموت (وهذه نتيجة الخطية أنها ملكت للموت وكل واحد أخطأ    بنفسه   وسرى الموت فيه وملكت الخطية فيه) هكذا تملك النعمة بالبر للحياة    الأبدية   بيسوع المسيح ربنا ] (أنظر رومية5)

+[ فدفنا     معه  بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أُقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا   نسلك    نحن أيضاً في جدة الحياة. لأنه أن كنا قد صرنا متحدين معه بشبه موته    نصير   أيضاً بقيامته. عالمين هذا أن إنساننا العتيق (إنسان الخطية  وقانون   الموت   الذي تسلط عليَّ) قد صلب معه ليبطل جسد الخطية كي لا نعود نستعبد أيضاً للخطية (لأننا بواسطته تحررنا من سلطان الخطية والموت، إذن المشكلة في عبوديتنا للخطية وخضوعنا لسلطانها علينا بالموت والانفصال الدائم عن الله).      لأن الذي مات قد تبرأ من الخطية (الخطية وسلطان الموت وليس فعل آدم   وحده    لأن المسيح مات لأجل خطايانا وأُقيم لأجل تبريرنا) ] (رو 6: 4 – 7)

+[ لأنكم لما كنتم عبيد الخطية كنتم أحراراً من البر. فأي ثمر كان لكم حينئذ من الأمور التي تستحون بها الآن لأن نهاية تلك الأمور هي الموت. وأما الآن إذ أُعتقتم من الخطية وصرتم عبيداً لله فلكم ثمركم للقداسة والنهاية حياة أبدية. لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت (ثمرتها الطبيعية ونتيجتها والموت ملك على جميع الناس بسبب خطاياهم وليس بسبب آدم وحده ) وأما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا ] (رو6: 20 – 23)

إذن المشكلة كلها أننا عبيد الخطية      ولو كان الله علَّق توبة الناس بسبب آدم وحده لكان غير عادل لأنه هو  الذي     قال انه لن يفتقد ذنب الآباء في الأبناء، فأن كان أبي قد أخطأ فما  ذنبي   أنا   لأُلقى في الجحيم وتعلق غفراني بسبب خطية من ولدني، ولكن أن  كنت  أنا  نفسي   أخطأت ومش نافع وصرت أنا نفسي وبشخصي تحت سلطان الخطية والموت فأنا استحق الموت عن عدل لأني أنا نفسي تم الحكم فيَّ: أني تحت الخطية وسلطانها المُدمرّ للنفس، بالرغم من إني لم أتعدى على الله بشكل خطية آدم ولا شبهها      ولكن بعد سقوط آدم انغلقت الأذن على الله وابتدأ الناس يخترعون الشر –     كما  قال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي – وصار الكل مدان وأُغلق على الجميع  في     العصيان تحت حكم الدينونة لأن الكل مدان يحتاج لمخلص مهما ما قدم من   توبة    وذبائح لأن ذبائح العهد القديم كله لم تُصلح الضمير والناموس قد   زيد بسبب    التعديات وإظهار شرور الإنسان: 
 [ فلماذا الناموس؟ قد زيد بسبب التعديات، إلى أن يأتي النسل الذي قد وعد له مرتباً بملائكة في يد وسيط،  فهل الناموس ضد مواعيد الله حاشا لأنه لو أُعطي ناموس قادر أن يُحيي لكان بالحقيقة البرّ بالناموس. لكن الكتاب أغلق على الكل تحت (سلطان) الخطية ليعطي الموعد من إيمان يسوع المسيح للذين يؤمنون. ولكن قبلما جاء الإيمان كنا محروسين تحت الناموس مغلقاً علينا إلى الإيمان العتيد أن يُعلن. إذاً قد كان الناموس مؤدبنا إلى المسيح لكي نتبرر بالإيمان. ولكن بعدما جاء الإيمان لسنا بعد تحت مؤدب.      لأنكم جميعاً أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع. لأن كلكم الذين   اعتمدتم    بالمسيح (اعتمدتم في المسيح) قد لبستم المسيح ] (غل3: 19 - 27)،  [ لست أُبطل نعمة  الله لأنه إن كان بالناموس برّ فالمسيح إذاً مات بلا سبب ] (غل 2: 21).
  عموماً لم يستطع  أن يثبت الإنسان في أحكام الناموس رغم كل ما رآه من     معجزات ومن قوات  متنوعة فالكل يصرخ ويحتاج لوسيط ليُصالحه مع الله ...

[ ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد أعتقني      (حررني) من ناموس الخطية والموت. لأنه ما كان الناموس عاجزاً عنه في  ما    كان  ضعيفا بالجسد (أي الإنسان العتيق إنسان الخطية) فالله إذ أرسل  ابنه  في   شبه  جسد الخطية ولأجل الخطية دان الخطية في الجسد (جسده الذي اتخذه بالتجسد من طبعنا). لكي يتم حكم الناموس فينا (أي حكم الموت) نحن السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح ] (رو8: 2 – 4)
لذلك قال الرسول أيضاً [ فإنني سلمت إليكم في الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضاً أن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا (نحن جميعاً وليس آدم وحده فقط) حسب الكتب ] (1كو15: 3)، [ الذي أسلم من أجل خطايانا (كلنا معاً) وأُقيم لأجل تبريرنا ] (رو4: 25) ​


----------



## aymonded (11 ديسمبر 2011)

يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي :[ 1- فالله لم يكتفِ بأن يخلقنا من العدم، ولكنه وهبنا أيضاً بنعمة الكلمة إمكانية أن نعيش حسب الله، ولكن البشر حَوَّلوا وجوههم عن الأمور الأبدية، وبمشورة الشيطان تحولوا إلى أعمال الفساد الطبيعي وصاروا هم أنفسهم السبب فيما حدث لهم من فساد بالموت.   لأنهم كانوا – كما ذكرت سابقاً – بالطبيعة فاسدين لكنهم بنعمة اشتراكهم    في الكلمة كان يمكنهم أن يفلتوا من الفساد الطبيعي لو أنهم بقوا صالحين.

2- وبسبب أن الكلمة سكن فيهم، فإن    فسادهم الطبيعي لم يَمَسَّهم كما يقول سفر الحكمة: " الله خلق الإنسان    لعدم الفساد وجعله على صورة أزليته لكن بحسد إبليس دخل الموت إلى العالم " (    حك 2: 23 – 24 )  وبعدما حدث هذا بدأ البشر يموتون، هذا من جهة ومن جهة أخرى فمن ذلك الوقت فصاعداً بدأ الفساد يسود عليهم بل صار له سيادة على كل البشر أقوى من سيادته الطبيعية، وذلك لأنه حدث نتيجة عصيان الوصية التي حذرهم أن لا يخالفوها.

3- فالبشر لم يقفوا عند حد معين في خطاياهم بل تمادوا في الشرّ حتى أنهم شيئاً فشيئاً تجاوزوا كل الحدود، وصاروا يخترعون الشرّ حتى جلبوا على أنفسهم الموت والفساد، ثم توغلوا في الظلم والمخالفة ولم يتوقفوا عند شرّ واحد، بل كان كل الشرّ يقودهم لشرّ جديد حتى أصبحوا نهمين في فعل الشرّ ( لا يشبعون من فعل الشرّ ).

1- لأجل هذا إذن ساد الموت أكثر وعم    الفساد على البشر، وبالتالي كان الجنس البشري سائراً نحو الهلاك، هذا من    ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى كان الإنسان العاقل المخلوق على صورة الله آخذاً في    التلاشي، وكانت خليقة الله آخذةً في الانحلال. ] ( القديس أثناسيوس    الرسولي – تجسد الكلمة ف 4: 1و 2و 3 + ف 5 : 1 )​_________________
يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير، موضحاً موقف الرب يسوع من خطيتنا ويظهر أننا لم    نُخطأ فقط في آدم وحده بل أننا أيضاً دسنا الوصية المقدسة بإرادتنا    وحريتنا (لذلك نقول في القداس الإلهي: أنا الذي اختطفت لي قضية الموت، ولم    يقل آدم اختطف قضية الموت وحده) ولنصغي لكلمات هذا القديس الحلو وندقق   فيها  جداً :[ أننا أخطأنا في آدم أولاً (لأن آدم مثال للبشرية)، ثم دسنا (نحن بأنفسنا) بعد ذلك الوصية المقدسة. ولكن المسيح يُهان لأجل خطايانا، لأنه حمل خطايانا في ذاته، كما يقول النبي، وتألم عوضاً عنا. وصار سبب خلاصنا من الموت بتقديم جسده للموت.
ولذلك كانت الضربة التي تقبلها المسيح    هي أتمام للعار الذي حمله، ولكنها كانت تحمل خلاصنا من عبئ تعدي آدم أبينا    وخطيتة (التي اشتركنا فيها إذ سرنا في نفس ذات الطريق عينه لا كمرغمين  بل  بإرادتنا وحريتنا)، ورغم أنه واحد إلا أنه الذبيحة الكاملة عن كل البشر وهو وحده الذي حمل عارنا ] ( عن شرح يوحنا 18 : 22 للقديس كيرلس الكبير )​_________________
طبيعة الخطية :
[ أن الخطية والموت والشيطان معاً طبيعة واحدة، لأنهم يشتركون في التعدي. الأول والثاني أي الخطية والموت، لا يمكن فصلهما عن بعضهما، والثالث هو المصدر ( أي الشيطان ).
الأولى ( الخطية ) لا وجود لها إلا في    الخطاة. والثاني ( الموت ) هو النتيجة. والثالث ( الشيطان ) هو مصدر    الغواية لترك الحق، أي الحدود التي تخص الطبيعة.

وقد جاء الرب يسوع المسيح، فأباد الخطية والموت معاً؛ لأنه عندما أباد الموت، فصل الموت عن الخطية، وجرد الشيطان الذي به سلطان الموت من سلطانه ( كولوسي2 : 15 )

وهناك فرق بين من يشرح الخطية كتعدًّ، ومن يشرح الخطية في نور إنجيل ابن الله، لأن المسيح يسوع ربنا كشف لنا عن طبيعة الخطية, وعندما نتكلم عن الخطية، فإن الموت والشيطان معاً هما مصدر الظلمة والفساد والتعدَّي والموت.

... هل تريد أن تعرف جذور الخطية ؟  
تأمل حب الرئاسة. هو من الشيطان الذي    أراد أن يكون مثل الله، وأغرى آدم لكي يسلك في ذات الطريق، فوقع في فخ    الموت الروحي الذي أدى إلى موته الجسداني بعد ذلك؛ لأنه لم يمت بعد السقوط،   بل عاش كل حياته خارج الفردوس. ولأن بذرة الموت في الروح الإنسانية، لذلك زرع الرب بذرة الحياة في القلب لكي تنمو بمياه روح الحياة الذي أقام ربنا يسوع من الأموات.

* هل مات الرب يسوع المسيح على الصليب بنفس موت آدم ؟
لقد مات لأنه أخذ " الحكم " الذي كان    يخصنا، ولكنه مزق " الصك " ورفعه من الوسط، أي أزاله من علاقة الشركة بين    الله والإنسان، فقد مزقه بالصليب عندما سمره في الصليب. هذا حدث لأجلنا. فهو، إذن، لم يمت موت آدم. ولذلك السبب يقول الرسول بطرس في يوم العنصرة إن الموت عجز عن أن " يمسكه " ( أع2: 24 ) ...

ومات الرب يسوع فعلاً لأن نفسه انفصلت    عن جسده، وهو ذات موت آدم، ولكن له سلطان الحياة، فموته ليس كموت آدم،    ولكن لأن الرب له سلطان الحياة، فموته ليس كموت آدم فقط، لأننا لا يجب أن    ننسى أن الرب نزل إلى الجحيم، ليس كميت تحت سلطان الموت أي الشيطان (   عب2:  14 )، بل نزل وشتت قوات الظلمة، وأباد قوات الجحيم، وكسر شوكة الموت، ومزق الصك، لأن له سلطان الحياة .

... آدم خَلُصَ بموت الرب وتواضعه. والصليب وحده هو الذي يكشف عن ضعف القوة وعجزها، فهو ميزان القوة الحقيقية، أي قوة المحبة والتواضع التي أعلنها الرب .] ( رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه ثيؤدوروس : 1 و 2 و3 و 4 )


________________________
الموت الروحي :
[ الموت الروحي والجحيم هما وجهان لعملة واحدة، لأن الجحيم هو الحياة المحصورة التي لا نمو فيها والتي فقدت الهدف أو غاية الوجود؛ لأن الإنسان إذ خُلق على صورة الله فهو بدون الله يصبح صورة لنفسه،   وبذلك يحدد وجوده ويحصره في الوجود غير النامي والمحدود، بصورة الإنسان    التي خلقها لنفسه، ولذلك يعجز الإنسان عن أن يرتفع إلى ما هو أعلى من    صورته الإنسانية، لأن محاربة صورة الله فينا تجعلنا غرباء عن وجودنا    الحقيقي، وأسرى وجودنا الكاذب الذي صنعناه لأنفسنا.

وعندما قال الرسول عن ربنا له المجد أنه    " أدان الخطية في الجسد " ( رو8: 3 )، فقد قَبِلَ موت الجسد الذي يشتهي    الخلود، ويسعى للبقاء بقوة الحياة الداخلية بدون الله، أي بدون نعمة الله    المصدر الحقيقي للحياة. 
أما الرب يسوع فقد أخذ جسدنا وردَّه إلى الحياة التي لا تموت بالشركة في أُقنومه الإلهي ( سرّ التجسد )، وهي شركة في الآب والابن والروح القدس . 

وعندما ذاق الرب الموت بالجسد على الصليب، حكم على فساد الخطية كأسلوب ( أو وسيلة ) للحياة، فقد رفض الحياة التي لا تعرف الله ولا تقبله بعكس آدم.

فعندما ذاق الموت، وضع نهاية لاغتراب الجسد عن الله وعن الحياة الداخلية؛ لأن الجسد يغترب عن الروح الإنسانية عندما يصبح وسيلة وأداة للخطية،    فيترك الحياة الطبيعية ويتشكل بكل صور الخطية ويقع أسيراً للموت؛ لأن  موت   الخطية نابع من الخطية التي يصفها الرسول بأنها " أعمال الجسد الميتة  "،   أي تلك التي لا حياة فيها، والتي تجعلنا غرباء عن أنفسنا، وعن  أجسادنا،   وعن مصدر الحياة. ] ( رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه ثيؤدوروس :  5) ​


----------



## aymonded (11 ديسمبر 2011)

وبالنسبة  لموضوع ذبائح العهد القديم وهل هي بقادرة على التكفير عن الخطية والغفران  هذا كله شرحه القديس بولس الرسول في رسالة العبرانيين وفي عبارة واحدة  موجزة ومركزة قال : [ وكل كاهن يقوم كل يوم يخدم ويقدم مراراً كثيرة تلك الذبائح عينها التي لا تستطيع البتة أن تنزع الخطية ] (عبرانيين10: 11  )، وأكتب شرح القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم على الفقرات التي توضح أن الذبائح لم تكن سوى رمز ومجرد ظلال وغير قادرة على فعل الغفران ...

يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم في شرح عبرانيين 10: 2 – 7، العظة السابعة عشر:

 [ لماذا كانت الحاجة إلى ذبائح كثيرة، طالما أن ذبيحة واحدة كانت كافية؟ 
 لأنه من خلال الذبائح الكثيرة وتقديمها المستمر، يُظهر أن هؤلاء لم يتطهروا أبداً.  لأنه تماماً مثل الدواء، عندما يكون قوياً وقادراً على استرداد صحة المريض  فأنه يستطيع أن يقضي على المرض كلية ويتمم الشفاء الكامل إذا استُخدم مرة  واحدة، وبذلك يكون قد حقق النتيجة المرجوة وأُظهر فاعليته، وبذلك لا يكون  هُناك حاجة لتناوله مرة أخرى. أما إذ استُخدم باستمرار، فأن هذا يُعد دليل على ضعفه في أن يمنح الشفاء،  لأن سمة الدواء أن يُستخدم مرة واحدة، وليس مرات عديدة، هكذا هُنا أيضاً  (فيما يتعلق بالذبيحة). بمعنى أنه لماذا كانوا يحرصون دائماً على تقديم  الذبائح؟ 

 لأنه إذا  كانوا قد تخلصوا بالفعل من كل الخطايا بالذبائح، ما كانوا ليقدموها كل يوم.  كذلك كان هُناك بعض الذبائح التي كانت تُقدم كل يوم عن كل الشعب، في  المساء وفي الصباح. إذاً فما كان يحدث، هو بمثابة اعتراف بوجود الخطايا وليس بمحوها،  كان اعترافاً بالضعف، وليس دليل قوة. لأن الذبيحة الأولى لم يكن لها حقيقة  أي قوة. لهذا قُدمت الذبيحة الثانية (ذبيحة المسيح)، ولأن الذبيحة الأولى لم تنفع مطلقاً، فقد تبعتها ذبيحة أخرى، إلا أن كثرة هذه الذبائح كان يُعد دليلاً على وجود الخطايا. بينما تقدماتها بشكل مستمر كان دليل ضعفها ] (القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم عظة 17على شرح رسالة القديس بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين مترجم عن اليونانية طبعة 2010 صفحة255 - 256)

 ويقول أيضاً القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم في شرح عبرانيين 10: 8 – 13، العظة الثامنة عشر :
 [ لقد أظهر بالكلام السابق أن الذبائح كانت بلا فائدة من حيث تحقيق النقاوة الكاملة،  وأنها ضعيفة جداً. بل أن الواحدة قد أتت ضد الأخرى، فإن كانت هذه الذبائح  أمثلة وظلال، فكيف، بعد ما أتت الحقيقة، لم تتوقف ولا تراجعت، بل كانت  تُمارس؟ هذا بالضبط ما يظهره هنا، أنها لم تعد تُقدم بعد، ولا حتى كمثال،  لأن الله لا يقبلها. وهذا أيضاً يبرهن عليه ليس من العهد الجديد، بل  من الأنبياء، مُقدماً منذ البداية أقوى شهادة، أن الذبائح القديمة قد  أُنقضت وانتهت، وانه ليس من المقبول القول بأنها تصنع كل شيء، فهي تأتي  باستمرار في تعارض مع الروح القدس. ويُظهر بكل وضوح أن هذه الذبائح لم  تتوقف اليوم فقط، بل منذ ظهور المسيح، بل الأفضل أن نقول، بل وقبل ظهوره،  وأن المسيح لم يُبطلها مؤخراً، بل توقفت قوتها أولاً ثم أتى بعد ذلك،  فقط أُبطلت سابقاً وحينئذٍ أتى المسيح. إذاً لكي لا يقولوا أنه بدون هذه  الذبيحة (أي المسيح)، كان يُمكن أن نُرضي الله، فقد أنتظر هؤلاء أن يزدروا  بأنفسهم، وحينئذٍ ياتي المسيح، لأنه يقول "ذبيحة وقرباناً لم ترد"  (مزمور51: 16) .

 لقد نقض كل شيء بهذا الكلام، وبعدما تكلم بشكل عام، نجده يتكلم بشكل خاص يقول لم تُسّر بالمحرقات التي كانوا يقدمونها،  من أجل غفران الخطايا ... كانت تُقدم (الذبائح) مراراً كثيرة؟ لم يتضح،  أنها كانت ضعيفة وانها لم تفد ابداً، من حيث أنها كانت تُقدم مراراً كثيرة  فقط، بل ومن حيث إن الله لا يقبلها، لأنها زائدة، وبلا فائدة.  هذا تحديداً هو ما يعلن عنه في موضع آخر فيقول: " لا تُسر بذبيحة وإلا  فكنت أقدمها " (مزمور51: 16). إذاً بحسب هذا الكلام هو لا يُريد ذبيحة.  فالذبائح ليست هي بحسب إرادة الله. بل هو يُريد إبطالها، وبناء على ذلك،  فهي تُقدم بحسب إرادة الذين يقدمونها. ] (القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم عظة 18على شرح رسالة القديس بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين مترجم عن اليونانية طبعة 2010 صفحة262، 263)
​


----------



## aymonded (11 ديسمبر 2011)

عموماً   وباختصار بالنسبة لما ذُكر في رومية واستنتاج وراثة الخطية في الطبيعة   البشرية وأن الرب يسوع أتى لأجل خطية آدم فقط، وأن خطيانا الشخصية تغفر فقط   بالتوبة والجهاد الروحي بعد المعمودية ولا علاقة لها بكفارة المسيح،   فالقديس بولس الرسول يقول:
[ من أجل ذلك كأنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم وبالخطية الموت، وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع ] (رومية 5: 12)، بمعنى أن الموت دخل إلى العالم بالخطية، واجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس لأن الكل أخطأ، فنحن حملنا الموت من آدم (أي نقدر نقول ورثنا الموت - ولو انها كلمة غير دقيقة الأدق أُمسكنا منه وتسلط علينا - وليس فعل الخطية نفسها) ولكننا كلنا أخطأنا فتسلط الموت وملك على الجميع إلى أن فسدنا كلنا   وأتى  الرب يسوع ليجدد طبعنا ويرفع الموت ومن ثم الخطية التي تسببت فيه،   فيجدد  طبيعة الإنسان لذلك قال أحد الآباء بالنص الواحد الآتي:
[ ولكن    الله لم يُرسل المسيح ليُصلح ما أفسده آدم بل ليحمل طبيعة الإنسان،   ليرتقي  بها إلى فوق الإنسان، فغرس فيها النعمة عوض الخطية، ووهبها روح   الحياة  الأبدية والقداسة لتقوى على سلطان الموت وتدوسه. وهكذا صار الربح   الذي  نالته طبيعة الإنسان بالمسيح أعظم بما لا يُقاس من الخسارة التي   خسرها آدم.  وتاريخ الإنسان الذي كان ينحدر بسرعة نحو الفناء، انقلب   صعوداً ليؤرخ  للخلاص والحياة الأبدية "فأن سيرتنا نحن هي في السماوات"   (فيلبي 3: 20) ] 

+ وبالنسبة لموضوع "إذ أخطأ الجميع" بحسب ما شرحه الآباء وجمهرة كبيرة من اللاهوتيين على مر العصور باختصار وإيجاز شديد:

فهذه الآية    انقسم فيها الشراح المحدثين فمن يقول أن الناس تعدوا في حياتهم الخاصة    والفردية، ومن يقول أن الكل تعدوا لما أخطأ آدم أو في خطية آدم نفسها، ولكن في    الحقيقة أن كلا القولين والشرحين ناقص، والفكر الصحيح حسب آباء الكنيسة هو    كما قاله القديس بولس الرسول نفسه [ إذ أخطأ الجميع ]    أي فعلوا بأنفسهم واختيارهم الشخصي الخطية. فالخطية دخلت إلى العالم ليس كعنصر طبيعي  موروث   في الطبيعة بل كعنصر طياع يُمكن التحكم فيه على حدٍ ما، ولكن لو الخطية كانت موروثه في جينات الإنسان، فلا  يستطيع أن   يختار الناس بين أن يُخطأ ولا يُخطأ، فلو كان عندي جين اسمه الخطية فأنا مُقيد طبيعياً بالخطية لا محاله، فلو أبي زاني مثلاً، فسأرث منه حتماً الزنا وأصبح مثله تماماً ولست حُرّ في أن أفعل ولا أفعل لأني مقيد بما ورثته من أبي، ونلاحظ أن الحرية في عدم الخطية موجود مثلاً عند البوذيين  فهم لا   يشتمون ولا يكذبون ... الخ... ويفعلون الأفعال الإنسانية العظيمة  والمبادئ   القوية التي يحترمونها جداً بل ويفوق كل عملهم نسك الرهبان  والراهبات على   مر العصور كلها....

 كذلك الموت دخل    إلى العالم وساد بسيادة الخطية ولكن سيادة الموت ليست حتمية (جسدياً    وروحياً)، بدليل مَنْ أُخِذوا إلى السماء بدون أن يجوزوا الموت (الجسدي)    كأخنوخ وإيليا، وبدليل من بررهم الله كإبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب فلم يُعتبروا    أمواتاً روحياً، لأن قيل عن إبراهيم أب الآباء أنه تبرر بالإيمان. والله    قال أنه إله أحياء وليس إله أموات، بل قال أنه إله أحياء إله ابراهيم    واسحق ويعقوب !!!

عموماً الجميع أخطأوا    لأنهم لم يستطيعوا أن لا يخطئوا أي أنهم لم يقدروا على أن يثبتوا في وصية الله، وليس لأنهم حتماً كانوا لابد من أن    يخطئوا لأن فيهم خطية آدم وورثوها كجينات، وإلا كيف يدانون عن خطايا وُضع عليهم    حتمية صنعها لأنهم ورثوها  ؟ (ولنلاحظ أن تعبير وراثة الخطية ليس بتعبير حرفي عند من يتحدثوا عنه)، لأن لو أنا ورثت خطيئة آدم إذن أنا بشخصي بريء أمام الله بكوني أفعل الخطية بعدم إرادة واختيار مني، بل مُرغم عليها غصب عني، وبذلك لماذا يُحاكمني الله وأنا لم أُخطأ عن قصد وإرادة مني، بل هو يحكم على آدم فيَّ أنا وبذلك أنا أُدان على فعل لم أرتكبه باختياري، وفي المحاكم المدنية على مستوى القانون الإنساني يستحيل أن يصدر حكم على إنسان بسبب إحدى والديه، لأن من يفعل الخطأ وحده هو الذي يحتمله ويُعاقب عليه، فأن كان الإنسان على مستوى القضاء الإنساني يحكم بالعدل، أليس الله مصدر العدل كله وهو الذي لا يقبل ظلم !!!

عموماً هُنا عدل الله    لا يجد له مقراً ويُلام قضاء الله، لأن أن كان آدم أخطأ فلماذا أُحاكم  أنا   على خطيئته، أو لماذا يتحتم عليا أن يتعلق خلاصي وقبول الله لي بسبب  آدم   بدون مسئولية شخصية واضحة وظاهرة أمام ضميري وقلبي ناتجة مني أنا  شخصياً،   وحاشا بالطبع أن يُلام قضاء الله العادل لأني انا بنفسي وبشخصي  أخطأت بحريتي وعشت   في حالة فساد على مستوايا الشخصي عملياً في حياتي الواقعية،  لأن الخطية   شوهت طبعي واحتجت أنا - على المستوى الشخصي - لطبع جديد لينقذني من جسد هذا الموت (أي  الإنسان العتيق   المتسلطة عليه الخطية ومنها الموت ومن بعده الفساد، فلم  أعد أصلح ولا   لمزبلة). فمستحيل أن يُدين الله إنساناً أخطأ بدون إرادته.  فالكل أخطأ   بإرادته، ولهذا يحق لله ان يُدين...

ونعود نُأكد  بكل وضوح تام مع الحرص على أن كثيرين يتكلموا عن وراثة الخطية ليس حرفياً  ولكن كتأمل ولكنه غير دقيق وغير وافي لشرح السقوط وخطيئتنا، وعموماً باختصار  شديد نقدر أن نقول:
[ الخطية ليست عنصر موروث في الطبيعة البشرية التي سلمها آدم لأولاده، ولكنه سلم طبيعة انفتحت على الشيطان وأصبحت مستهدفة لكل حيلة ومؤثراته بالفكر أولاً ثم الحواس جميعاً. فهنا احتمال الخطية وارد ولكنه ليس حتميا، بدليل يوجد أُناس غير مسيحيين لديهم أخلاق حسنة جداً.
كذلك آدم لم يُسلم الخطية لأولاده كفعل من الأفعال يمارسونه هو بعينه عن حتمية واضطرار ولكنه سلم طبيعة عارفة بالخير والشر، ومعرفتها للشر هي التي تجرها لارتكابه وليس لديها القدرة لمقاومته، لأن مقاومة الخطية هي قوة نعمة الله التي فقدها آدم حينما طُرد من أمام وجهه. فآدم نستطيع ان نقول أنه *ورَّث لنا طبيعة فاقدة للنعمة مُستهدفة لإغراء الخطية. 

* ومن هُنا استعبد كل أولاد آدم للخطية والشر، ولا عذر لإنسان بالطبع، لأنه بإرادته ومعرفته واختياره يُخطئ عن قصد،    ولا لوم على الله بالطبع، لأن النعمة ليست حقاً من حقوق طبيعة الإنسان،    والإنسان – آدم – فقدها بإرادته !!! من هنا فالأطفال ليست لهم طبيعة  شريرة   وارثة للخطية، ولكن لهم طبيعة فاقدة النعمة، عريانه من  النعمة (من   أعلمك أنك عريان هل أكلت من الشجرة !!! ) وهنا قال الآباء أن  آدم اتعرى من   النعمة فرأى أنه عُريان وابتدأ يخجل من جسده لأنه قَبِلَ فيه  الموت ودخله  عنصر  غريب عنه وأصبح غريب عن الله النور والحياة، لذلك أصبحت  طبيعتنا  قابلة  للموت ونحتاج أن يظهر المخلص الذي يرفع الموت وسلطان  الخطية التي  ملكت  بالموت ... ]

وماذا عن خطايانا الشخصية التي نفعلها:
أولاً: لابد أن نعلم اننا بالمعمودية لبسنا المسيح [ لأن كلكم الذين   اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسيح ] (غلاطية 3: 27)، وأخذنا إنسان جديد مولود من   الله لا يُخطأ ويحفظ نفسه في الرب ثابت [ نعلم أن كل من ولد من الله لا   يُخطئ بل المولود من الله يحفظ نفسه والشرير لا يمسه ] (1يوحنا 5: 18)، إنما   خطايانا ناتجه عن تلبية رغبات الإنسان العتيق الباقي فينا الذي ينبغي أن   نخلعه كل يوم ونلبس الجديد [ الذي يتجدد للمعرفة حسب صورة خالقه ] (كولوسي 3:   10)، أي نرفض كل أعمال الإنسان العتيق [ أن تخلعوا من جهة التصرف السابق الإنسان العتيق الفاسد بحسب شهوات الغرور ] (أفسس 4: 22)، لأن   فينا قوة الله ونعمته الساكنة بالإنسان الجديد وحضور الروح القدس الذي به   نغلب وننتصر بقوة الله، ولكن أن تعثرنا وسقطنا يقول الرسول: [ يا أولادي   أكتب إليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا، وأن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع  المسيح  البار. وهو كفارة لخطايانا ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم  أيضاً ]  (1يوحنا 2: 1 - 2)، فالمسيح *ليس كفارة عن خطية آدم وحده بل عن كل  خطايا العالم  كله وحتى كل خطايانا الشخصية،* وهذه هي التوبة أولاً الرجوع  لقوة الله وعمله  فينا، وثانياً الإيمان بكفارة المسيح الرب الذي فيه  غفراننا الأبدي عن كل  خطية [ أن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر  لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا  من كل إثم ] (1يوحنا 1: 9)، إذن التطهير لا دخل فيه  لإنسان بل هو عمل الله وحده  وتجديد الروح القدس: [ لا بأعمال في برّ  عملناها نحن بل بمقتضى رحمته  خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح  القدس ] (تيطس 3: 5)...

فجهادنا الروحي كله هو خضوعنا لعمل الله والثبات فيه بالإيمان والمحبة: [   أثبتوا في وأنا فيكم، كما أن الغصن لا يقدر أن يأتي بثمر من ذاته إن لم يثبت   في الكرمة، كذلك أنتم أيضاً أن لم تثبتوا في ] (يوحنا 15: 4)، فنحن من ذواتنا   ومهما ما كان جهدنا وتوبتنا من غير قوة الله وعمله وتنقية القلب بكلمته لن   نقدر أن نأتي بثمر من ذاتنا إطلاقاً إن لم نثبت في المسيح الرب ...
[ كما أحبني الآب كذلك أحببتكم أنا إثبتوا في محبتي ] (يوحنا 15: 9) 
[ (هذا هو جهادنا أيضاً وثباتنا في المسيح عملياً) أسهروا اثبتوا في الإيمان كونوا رجالاً تقووا ] (1كورنثوس 16: 13) 
[ والآن أيها الأولاد إثبتوا فيه حتى إذا أُظهر يكون لنا ثقة ولا نخجل منه في مجيئه ] (1يوحنا 2: 28) 

ولنتيقن اننا بدون المسيح الرب في داخلنا لن نستطيع أن نفعل شيئاً إطلاقاً،   وأي شيء نفعله خارجاً عنه فهو لا يُقبل لأن كل ما يقبل هو حسب عطية الله   وعمله فينا وليس حسب أعمال برنا ولا شطارتنا ولا قوتنا ولا أي شيء آخر من   مثل هذا القبيل حتى لو كان صحيح جداً وصالح، فالرب بنفسه يقول: [ أنا   الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان، الذي يثبت في وأنا فيه هذا يأتي بثمر كثير *لأنكم   بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئا* ] (يوحنا 15: 5)، والرسول يقول: [ أستطيع كل   شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني ] (فيلبي 4: 13)
​


----------



## aymonded (11 ديسمبر 2011)

الموضوع له ارتباط وثيق بكتابات الأخ أغريغوريوس
للدخول على الموضوع أضغط
*هُنــــــــــــــا*
​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*موضوع رائع استاذي اياموند ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## aymonded (13 ديسمبر 2011)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *موضوع رائع استاذي اياموند ربنا يبارك خدمتك*



ويبارك حياتك يا أجمل أخ حلو أحبه من قلبي
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض 
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا وفي روح وداعته آمين
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يناير 2012)

إقتباس : ((+[ من أجل ذلك كأنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم وبالخطية الموت وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس* إذ أخطأ الجميع* (وليس آدم وحده لأن الخطية سادت على الكل بالموت والجميع أخطأ ولم يثبت في جميع أحكام الناموس ولا الوصايا). ))

*رجاء التكرم بالرجوع لنص هذه الآية فى اللغة اليونانية*


----------



## aymonded (8 يناير 2012)

محبوب الله الحلو أن لم أرجع للنص اليوناني مع المقارنة بكل الترجمات مع نص الرسالة وروحها وارتباطها معاً، ولتفسيرات الآباء مع الخبرة الروحية لم أكن قد كتبت الموضوع كله من الأساس، وفي النص اليوناني، أتى المعنى بحسب الترجمة أن [ بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم وسرى الموت إلى الجميع لأنهم كلهم أخطأوا ]، فالكل مسئول عن خطيئته، والجميع أخطأ بكامل حريته واختياره الحرّ، بمعنى أن الموت دخل إلى العالم بالخطية، واجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس لأن الكل أخطأ، فنحن حملنا الموت من آدم ( أي نقدر نقول ورثنا الموت وليس فعل الخطية نفسها ) ولكننا بدورنا كلنا أخطأنا فتسلط الموت وملك على الجميع إلى أن فسدنا كلنا   وأتى  الرب يسوع ليجدد طبعنا ويرفع الموت ومن ثم الخطية التي تسببت فيه، وانا عموماً مش فاهم قصدك تماماً، فاتمنى منك التوضيح أكثر لأني لم اخرج عن نص الآية في شيء، وقد ركزت على شروحات الآباء باختصار وإيجاز دون أن أذكر تفاصيل كثيرة للقديس كيرلس الكبير ولا القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي، وأشكرك على تعليقك اقبل مني كل التقدير؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يناير 2012)

*ألف شكر أخى الحبيب

ورجاء مرة أخرى للعودة للأصل اليونانى ، ليس فى ترجمة له بل فى اليونانى ذاته ، لأنه سيجعل الصورة أوضح جداً جداً جداً

وقد دارت مناقشة مطولة حول هذه النقطة بالذات (لم يمكن حسمها ولكنها خطوة فى الطريق) فى الرابط :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196258
*


----------



## aymonded (8 يناير 2012)

صدقني أنا رجعت للنص بالتدقيق، والرابط الذي وضعته فيه بعض المغالطات، وأيضاً لم أرجع فيه فقط من نفسي بل بمراجعة من لهم عمق في الدراسات اللغوية والبحثية في أصول اللغة اليونانية، مع الترجمات الفرنسية والإنجليزية وأهمهم العهد الجديد ترجمة بين السطور [ يوناني - عربي ] للجامعة الأنطونية - كلية العلوم البيبلية والمسكونية والأديان، مع مقارنتها بالترجمة المسكونية الفرنسية للكتاب المقدس والاعتماد على كتابات الآباء...

والمراجع ضخمة جداً لهذا الموضوع والذي استغرق مني 6 شهور مع الصلاة والصوم، والرجوع لبعض الآباء اللاهوتيين وأيضاً من لهم خبرات روحية، فلم أكتبه متسرعاً بدون الرجوع لكل هذا، وانا يمكن اختصرته بشدة ولم أكتبه كاملاً لكي لا يمل اي قارئ للموضوع، ولم أرجع للنص منفرد بل في سياق الإصحاح وسياق الرسالة كلها، لأن العودة لنص الآية فقط بدون الرجوع للرسالة ككل وفهمها بتدقيق ستجعلنا نركز على آية ونقتطعها من سياقها ونخرج بنتيجة غير قصد القديس بولس الرسول، مع الخروج عن قصد الكتاب ككل، وندخل في متاهة نقاش جدلي طويل لن نصل فيه لنتيجة حتماً، وسيكون فلسفي عقلي بعيد عن خبرة الخلاص وتذوقها، لذلك لم أرجع للرسالة وحدها بل رجعت لكل أحداث الخلق والسقوط والخلاص على مر العهد القديم كله مع كل العهد الجديد، مع الرجوع لكتاب تجسد الكلمة للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي وغيره من كتابات الآباء في هذا الموضوع، أقبل مني كل التقدير لشخصك المحبوب في الرب، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام دائم ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يناير 2012)

النص باليونانى فيه عبارة تسقطها أغلب الترجمات الحديثة ، لتتوافق مع فلسفات بعض القادة المهمين عند هؤلاء

وهى عبارة : إذ الجميع أخطأوا *به* (أو فيه)

فهذه الأية : رو 5: 12 ، تقول بأن الجميع أخطأوا فى آدم

وهو ما يتماثل مع قول الإنجيل أن لاوى عشَّر لملكى صادق ، إذ كان فى صلب أبيه ، أى أنه كان جزءاً من هذا الكل الذى قام بالتعشير لملكى صادق

المشكلة ليست فى الإنجيل ، بل فى التبعية للقادة ، أكثرمن التبعية للإنجيل

لذلك فإننى ، أثناء بحثى عن الحق ، ألغيت من ذهنى كل إرتباط بأى كنيسة ، بل بأى دين 

فوصلت لحقيقة نقية من تأثيرات العصبية للقادة وللقبيلة 

ولأن هذه الحقيقة كانت فى صالح كنيستى الأصلية (القبطية الأرثوذكسية ) ، فقد رفضتها لئلا تكون إنسياقاً لهوى نفسى

وكررت المحاولات بعين رافضة ناقضة لكل ما هو تابع لكنيستى ، حتى وجدت نفسى عاجزاً عن الرفض ، فقبلت تحت ضغط الحقيقة نفسها


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يناير 2012)

وأنقل من الموضوع المشار إليه ، هذا الجزء عن هذه الآية :- 



(ا) [ بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم ] رو 5: 12، أى أالخطية بدأت من آدم ، إذن فليس الله هو مصدر الخطية ، بل عصيان آدم . 

++ ثم يستطرد فى ذات الآية :- 
[بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ ، وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ ، إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ] رو5 : 12 
والكلمة "إذ" ، فى اليونانية : "ايف هو" ، وكذلك فى القبطية : "إنخيتف" وتعنى فى الحالتين : به
(توجد آيات أخرى ذات حالات إعرابية يونانية مماثلة ، ومترجمة بهذا المعنى الذى نذكره ، مثل 1كو7: 7 ، وفيها الكلمة : "اف هيمين" ، مترجمة : بسببكم ، وفى الإنجليزية : in you ، أى : بكم)
فالمعنى الواضح ، مثلما يقرره الإنجيل ، هو أن الجميع أخطأوا فى آدم أو بآدم 
(ويمكن مقابلة ذلك بما قيل عن تعشير كل نسل إبراهيم ، فيه ، عندما قام هو بتعشير أمواله لملكى صادق –عب7: 9-، إذ أنهم جزء منه ، وكانوا فيه آنذاك ، مثلما تكون الثمرة فى الشجرة من قبل أن تخرج منها وتتشكل )


----------



## aymonded (8 يناير 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> النص باليونانى فيه عبارة تسقطها أغلب الترجمات الحديثة ، لتتوافق مع فلسفات بعض القادة المهمين عند هؤلاء
> 
> وهى عبارة : إذ الجميع أخطأوا *به* (أو فيه)
> 
> ...



سلام لنفسك يا اجمل أخ حلو
*أولاً*: مين قال أن الآية في نصها العربي أو الترجمات المختلفة عكس الكنيسة أو ضد عقيدتها وعقيدة آبائها الصحيحة !!
ومن الذي حدد هذا الكلام !!! هو مجمع مقدس أم مجرد راي شخصي، وأن كان مجمع مقدس فاين حيثيات المجمع وقانونة وما قاله خبيري اللغة اليونانية في الكتاب المقدس ومعلموها !!!

*ثانياً*: لم تغفل الترجمات هذا الحرف (به - من خلاله سرى) وليس فيه أخطأ الجميع، أرجو ان تراجع التركيب اللغوي الصحيح للكلمة في الأصل اليوناني يا أجمل أخ حلو، لأن التركيب اللغوي اليوناني لا يُأخذ بترتيبة العادي مثل الإنجليزية وترجمته حرفياً (فلا يُصح أن يُترجم نص حرفاً حرفاً ثم لصقه معاً) وترجمة كل لفظة وحرف مستقلة وترتيب الجملة وفهمها كما هي بحرفها، فادخل في تحليل الجملة من سقاة اللغة في أصولها لأن تركيب الجملة يركز على أن الموت من خلال آدم سرى لجميع الناس، وستجد هذا عند كثيرن من التفسيرات الآبائية في القرون الأولى والذي معظمهم شرح باللغة اليونانية، والقديس بولس الرسول نفسه شرحها في رسالة كورنثوس بتدقيق [ لأنه كما في آدم يموت الجميع، هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع ] (1كو15: 22)، *ولم يقل في آدم يُخطأ الجميع بل يموت*، والموت هنا أقوى من مجرد فعل خطية مرتكبة، لأننا *متنا في آدم بسبب الخطية وليس فعلها في حد ذاته حسب نوعها*، فالمشكلة الحقيقية أننا ورثنا الموت من آدم مش فعل الخطية في حد ذاتها، لأننا لم نُخطئ على شبه تعدي آدم [ لكن قد ملك الموت من آدم إلى موسى وذلك على الذين *لم يخطئوا على شبه تعدي آدم* الذي هو مثال الآتي ] (رو5: 14)، عموماً من بعد سقوط آدم ابتدأ البشر يخترعون الشر وتمادوا في الخطية وطوروها وهذا هو الفساد التام الذي تغلغل للطبيعة البشرية، فلو دققت في كل كلامي ستجدنا متفقين في الروح الواحد، والمشكلة فعلاً هي الموت، لأن لو لم يكن تبع الخطية الموت ومن ثم الفساد الذي سيطر على البشرية ما كان هناك مشكلة قط ...
وأعتقد ان الموضوع كله مش مختلفين فيه جوهرياً، لأن بمعصية الإنسان الأول دخل الموت إلينا وتعرينا من النعمة ولكننا لم نأخذ خطية آدم نفسها كفعل (وهذا ما أُريد أن أوضحه في الموضوع، لأن هذا هو الخلط الحادث عند الناس)، بل كموت تبعه الفساد، واخذنا منه طبيعة تعرت من النعمة ولا تقدر أن تتعامل مع الله لأنها فسدت ولم تعد تصلح، ولكي يوضح الله هذا الفساد ترك للإنسان فرصة زمان طويل قبل أن يأتيه للخلاص لكي يعرف مدى فساده وأنه لا يصلح للحياة مع الله قط كشركة، وهذا كله مشروح بتدقيق في كتاب تجسد الكلمة للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي...

وعلى فكرة أنا لم أغفل كلمة (من خلاله) إطلاقاً، لكنها أتت صحيحة حسب الترجمة العربية، لأن كل الترجمات بلا استنثناء لم تأتي بتركيب الجملة كما فهمتها أنت من خلال بحثك، ولكن معظم الترجمات أشارت في الهوامش من أسفل لآية كورنثوس الأولى 15: 21، لكي توضح أنها مرتبطة بهذه الآية، وأنا لم أدخل في تفاصيل هذا البحث بكل تفاصيل الترجمات والردود والمناقشات على مر العصور والتاريخ المسيحية كله، لأني سأكتب الموضوع على مدار السنة وربما أكثر، لأنه سيأخذ أكثر من 500 صفحة ونقلها هنا صعب جدااااااا، لذلك اختصرت واجزت بتركيز ودقة شديدة معتمداً على الآباء المعتبرين أعمدة في الكنيسة، بدون أن أضع رأيي الشخصي إطلاقاً، أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (8 يناير 2012)

لأنه بمعصية الإنسان الواحد جُعل الكثيرون خطاة - رومية5: 19
هنا المعصية هي نفسها التعدي. فمعصية آدم وتعديه على وصية الله أدخلت على طبيعته خبرة العصيان والتمرد على الله، وهكذا سلَّم أولاده طبيعة مفتوحة على نفس الخبرة، خبرة العصيان على أوامر الله والتي نعاني منها لليوم وهي عدم الطاعة. وهكذا تسببت معصية آدم في انفتاح الكثيرين على الخطية، ولكن ليس تحت إلزام، فالطبيعة مفتوحة أي مستهدفة للخطية، *والإنسان يُخطئ بعد ذلك بإرادته وبالفعل وعن دراية، فيكون مسئولاً عن خطاياه، فآدم سلم أدوات أو آلات الخطية في الطبيعة، ولكن لم يُسلم فعل الخطية ذاته*، كما يظن البعض أننا كمسيحيين نقول هذا وكأن الإنسان مجبر على عمل الشر والله غير عادل في محاسبته لأن بسبب آدم هو بيخطئ ويستمر في الشر، مع ان الموت الذي دخل للعالم بسبب الخطية وتبعه الفساد...
وأدوات الخطية هي العين المفتوحة على الشرّ، والأذن واللسان والقلب، بل والفكر والضمير الذي يرضى بمشورة الشر ويتوافق مع الخطية، ولكن للإنسان سلطان عليها، فالقاتل ممكن ان لا يقتل، لأنه ليس مقيد بخطية القتل، ولكن بحريته وتوافق قلبه قتل فهو لذلك مسئول عن ما صنع ويتحمل خطيئة نفسه التي فعلها بكامل حريته، عموما باختصار الباحثين والمُدققين في رسالة رومية على الأخص، فالموضوع يتلخص في [ *نحن لا نموت بخطيئة آدم في ذاتها بل نموت بطبيعة آدم وبسبب خطايانا* ]، لأننا نحمل نفس ذات الطبع من آدم، وبدليل موت الجسد نفسه وفساده مع أنه في الأصل لم يكن هذا الموت والفساد موجود بل بسبب الخطية وحدها، والموت الجسدي وفساده يدل على الفساد الذي حدث في الداخل ونضح على الخارج، أجرة الخطية = موت، يعني نلنا أجرة الخطية في الطبيعة التي تحتاج لتجديد في المسيح لذلك يقول الكتاب: [ إذاً أن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً ] (2كو5: 17)
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يناير 2012)

أخى الحبيب

النص اليونانى الذى قدمته سيادتك موجود فيه : eph  w (ليس عندى إمكانية كتابة حروف يونانى لذلك كتبتها بالمقابل اللفظى الإنجليزى كالمعتاد)، ولكن المترجم إلى الإنجليزية أغفلها ، وهى تعنى : به أو فيه (رجاء الرجوع لمداخلتى السابقة)

وما أقوله أقول بعد المراجعة على إستخدامات الحرب epi  ، وقد سهلت الأمر على قارئ الموضوع -بدلاً من إلزامه بدراسة لغة وقواعدها- بتقديم أمثلة متطابقة من الإنجيل ، لهذه التركيبة القواعدية ، فرجاء الرجوع لها

لذلك قلت لسيادتك إرجع بنفسك للأصل اليونانى ولا تترك نفسك فى يد الآخرين ، لأن إختلافات العقائد لم تنشأ من فراغ ولا من عيب فى الإنجيل ، بل من البشر الذين يغفلون كلمة هنا ويزيدون كلمة هناك

فما دمت تريد الحقيقة ، فلا تسلم نفسك لأحد بل إبحث بنفسك

وإسمحلى بعدم مواصلة الحوار على العام هنا

فإما على الخاص أو فى المسيحى الخاص


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يناير 2012)

بالنسبة للغة الفرنسية ، فقد نسيتها تماماً إلاَّ طشاش

ومع ذلك بحثت فيها ، بالإستعانة بالإنجليزية ، فوجدت الموجود منها على النت ، وقد تم وضع ثلاث نقاط بدلاً من ترجمة العبارة اليونانية eph w فتعجبت أشد العجب من ضمائر بهذا الشكل

فلو لم تكن الضمائر هكذا ، لما كانت حالة الكنيسة العالمية هكذا

لذلك أقول : إبحث بنفسك ولا تثق فى الأسماء العالمية الكبيرة ، لا تثق إلاَّ فى ربنا يسوع المسيح ، وإطلب منه أن يقودك للحق كله ، وليس بعضه


----------



## aymonded (8 يناير 2012)

أولاً حبيب قلبي أنا فاهم كلامك ومدقق فيه بشدة، هذا التي تتكلم عليه eph  w = في الإنجليزية وبحسب الكتاب المقدس نفسه في اليوناني والمترجمة قصادة في RSV interlinear Greek - English New Testament بمعنى inasmuch as = بما أن، وليس بالمعنى التي أنت فهمته (أخطأنا فيه) وقارنته برسالة العبرانيين في صُلبه، لأن القديس بولس الرسول يتكلم عن شيء آخر تماماً يُشرح في ضوء النص وفي هدف الرسالة وقصد الإصحاح نفسه، لأن معنى أننا أخطأنا في آدم معنى فلسفي فكري وليس عقيدي ولا يمت بصلة للكتاب المقدس ولا الكنيسة، لكن واقعنا العملي أننا *نحن أخطأنا باختيارنا الحر*، [ إذ أخطأ الجميع ]  ...​
ثانياً أنا لا أتجادل حول الحق المُعلن في كلمة الله لأنه بإلهام الروح الذي يعمل فينا ويشع منا بقوة الله ويعرفنا الحق لا بأفكار ومجرد دراسات وقراءة مجردة والرجوع للناس والفهارس والقواميس والمعاجم وحدها، ثم أنا لم أبحث عند الناس ولا أثق في الأسماء العالمية الكبيرة كما تظن إطلاقاً، ولا أدري لما تفترض هذا الكلام وأنت لا تعرفني إطلاقاً ولم تعرف تفاصيل هذا الكلام ومن أين أتيت به، وماذا تعرف عن قيادة الرب يسوع لنفسي للحق المعلن بالروح القدس !!! والحق يا صديقي المحبوب ليس عند شخصك الحبيب فقط ولا حتى عندي أنا فقط، ولا هو يُعرف بالتحليل الفكري من حيث استنتاجاتنا الشخصية وميولنا نحو تفسير مجدد لكي نحاول بشتى الطرق أن نقنع الآخرين بفكرنا الشخصي ونقول أنه الحق...

 فأرجو أن تدرس رسالة رومية بتدقيق شديد مع مراجعة الآباء وشرح الأصول اليوناينة في الجملة كلها ومطابقتها في الرسالة وروح الرسالة ككل في ضوء الكتاب المقدس وخبرة حياة الخلاص بالنعمة والقصد من هذا الإصحاح وركز بربط الآيات ببعضها البعض ولا تعتمد على لفظة واحدة وتربطها بما لم يرتبط بها لتثبت صحة ما تقول بكل طريقة ممكنه حسب ما استنتجت، مع أنها واضحة في كلام القديس بولس ولا تحتاج لكل هذا الجدل: [ *لكن قد ملك الموت من آدم إلى موسى وذلك على الذين لم يخطئوا على شبه تعدي آدم الذي هو مثال الآتي* ] (رومية 5: 14)، وستجد أنه لم يوجد واحد من آباء الكنيسة فسرها هكذا، إلا واحد من الأساقفة المعاصرين ترجمها هكذا بدون تدقيق وفهم للرسالة وأصول اللغة وذلك لكي يرد على أحد المفسرين ولن نخوض في حقيقة الأسباب، فليس لنا أن ندخل فيما لا يُعنينا لأنه جدل عقيم يخرجنا عن الحق حتماً، لأن في كل موضوع يختلف المعنى حسب القصد منه وبارتباطة بما قبله وبما بعده، ثم ترابط الآيات في رومية واضح يا عزيزي في الرب، والمقصود كله هو *الموت *الذي أتى من عدو الخير من خلال آدم للبشرية مش فعل الخطية في حد ذاته، وهذا ليس هو استنتاجي الخاص ولا الشخصي ده صُلب الكتاب المقدس كله ورسالة رومية (وموجود في أول القداس الباسيلي في صلاة الصلح: يا الله العظيم الأبدي.. الخ) وانا عموماً لا أنتقي الآية الواحدة واعتمد على كل لفظة مشابهة في الكتاب المقدس والصقها بها لتكون قاعدة واستنتج ما لم يوجد في القصد الرئيسي من الرسالة وحسب إعلان الله بالروح ومن جهة الخبرة أيضاً، لا وحدي، إنما خبرة الكنيسة كلها من جيل لجيل، * ولا تفترض أني أبحث عند الناس فقط بدون إفراز ولا تمييز وكأني التصق بالهرطقات بدون فهم ولا معرفة واستنارة*، ثم لم يترجمها أحد إطلاقاً على مر عصور كلها بتلك الطريقة في ترجمات في الكتاب المقدس كله، كما أنت ترجمتها، *ثم لماذا يغفل كل المترجمين هذا المعنى مع كل آباء الكنيسة منذ العصور الأولى، ثم ما هي مصلحتهم، فهل كلهم بلا استثناء أخطأوا معاً، بل وكل الكنائس واللاهوتييين وشُراح الكتاب المقدس بلا استثناء وحتى المختبرين بعمق في حياة مقدسة مع الله الحي، وحتى المجامع المقدسة نفسها على مر العصور!!!*

أرجو قراءة كل ما قد كتبته في الموضوع بالتفصيل من أول الموضوع بكل فقراته مع الرجوع لآباء الكنيسة، وبخاصة القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي في تجسد الكلمة دون الانحياز لراي مُسبق وفكرة لازم تأييدها، وأرجو أن لا تفترض أني باركض وراء الناس والناس العالميين لأني لست بلا مسيح حي، بل أني باركض وراء الروح حسب إعلان الله، لأننا كلنا نبحث عن الحق المُعلن بحسب الخبرة في المسيح الرب بإشراق نور النعمة على القلب، لأن إذ أخطأ الجميع واضحه في حياتنا العملية *تحت مسئوليتنا الشخصية*، فكل ما أخذناه من آدم طبيعة فاسدة عريانه من نعمة الله، *وليس معنى حتى لو قلنا أننا أخطأنا في آدم لأننا أولاده بالطبيعة أن الله يعاقبنا على خطيئتنا في آدم بدون أي مسئولية منا*، وهذا هو الأساس والجوهر، ومشكلتنا هي الطبيعة الفاسدة لا فعل الخطية ذاته، لأن المسيح الرب أتى ليُعطينا خليقة جديدة لنكون أبناء لله فيه، ولم يأتي لأجل خطية آدم وحدها فقط، لأن آدم مثلاً لم يزني ولم يسرق ولم يقتل بل ولم يفعل سلسلة أخرى من الخطايا، فالرب قد خلصنا من الطبيعة الفاسدة التي أخذناها من آدم ووهبنا خليقة جديدة، ولن أُعيد شرح الموضوع مرة أخرى لأن كل شيء مكتوب فيه بالتفصيل وواضح القصد منه..

آخر حاجة أحب أن أقولها لك بشهادة الضمير أمام الله والله وحده من يشهد على كلامي الذي أكتب:
إني أؤمن أن نقطة بداية أي شرح للكتاب المقدس تنطلق من معرفة نصوصه الأصلية بدقة وبدون انحياز أو تأكيد على فكرة شخصية ورأي مُسبق، فمعنى النص لابد من أن يرتبط بالنص الأصلي نفسه ولا يخرج عنه، والارتباط بالنص هنا هو ارتباط أمانة بإخلاص من يعرف الرب برؤيا وإعلان وبالتالي هو صادق في التعبير عن مقاصد الله كما يحتويه النص الأصلي، ولكن مع *التدقيق* في النص الحرفي في أصله اللغوي والكتابي، فأنا أعلم أن ما قبل النص المكتوب، هناك صاحب النص نفسه، ولكي يكون الشرح صحيح ينبغي *التعرف  على صاحب النص نفسه* *وأتلقف **قوة النعمة* التي تفيض منه في القلب وعلى الذهن لأستنير *وأفهم *الكتب *في نور القصد الإلهي منها* ...*والتفسير السليم يأتي من*   التربية السليمة تحت أقدام صاحب النص، والإصغاء لكاتب النص وإقامة علاقة   معه في جو الصلاة وقراءة الكلمة بكل صبر وتأني شديد، بدون العجلة في   الاستنتاج أو حتى الدراسة من الكتب المفسرة والشارحة له حتى لو كانت دقيقة   !!! مع الرجوع لمن لهم روح التقوى ونفس ذات الاختبار بإفراز الروح وتمييز الحق، وهذا إيماني وهذا يقيني الذي اختبره واتذوقه بالروح والذهن قبل الفكر العقلي والتسرع في الشرح والاستنتاج والاعتماد على أحد والكتابة كيف ما اتفق، أو حسب رأيي الشخصي بدون قناعة بالروح داخلية حسب إعلان الله عن قصده... وانا يا صديقي الحلو لن أتناقش لا على الخاص ولا في مكان تاني قط، لأني لا اتجادل ولا اتناقش ولا اتحاور بل اعلن الحق كما هو بدون اي انحياز مني لأحد قط مهما من كان هوَّ، ولا ارغم أحد على أن يقبل كل ما أكتب مصراً على رأيي لأني لا أكتب رأي، سامحني واقبل من التقدير لشخصك المحبوب، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام دائم ومسرة آمين​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يناير 2012)

*قوله أن الموت ملك على الذين لم يخطئوا على شبه تعدى آدم ، لا يعنى نفى فكرة وراثتهم لها ، بل يؤكدها ، إذ بالرغم من عدم إتيانهم الفعل بأنفسهم ، إلاَّ إنهم مع ذلك سقطوا تحت حكم الموت الذى جاء على آدم بسببها

فهو هنا يؤكد على أن الموت جاءهم ليس عن خطية فعلية إرتكبوها هم بأنفسهم ، بل عن وراثة ورثوها

++ أما عن الترجمة الإنجليزية لتعبير الإنجيل فى رو5 : 12 ، فلن أزيد عما سبق لى قوله 

فإن أردت أنت التأكد بطرق أخرى ، فإنك ستستطيع بلا شك

++ أما عن إغفال البعض ، فذلك لا يمكن القول بأنه يسرى على الكل خلال كل العصور ، بل على فئة معينة فقط

فمثلاً ، فى اليونانية لا يُغفل عنها ، وفى اللغة القبطية لا يغفل عنها ، بل يتم ترجمتها بكل أمانة : "إنخيتف" ، وفى الترجمة للعربية من القبطية يتم ترجمتها بكل أمانة 

++ ولن أتعرض لمناقشات ، ما دامت عندنا النصوص فى الكتاب المقدس الحاسمة القاطعة 

++ وسأرسل لسيادتك رابطاً لرأس الموضوع السابق الإشارة له

++ ولكنى أكتفى بذلك ، فما علىَّ إلاَّ عرض الأمر ، وعلى المتلقى الفحص بنفسه 
*


----------



## aymonded (12 يناير 2012)

ربنا يخليك أخي الحبيب، ولكن هناك لبس حادث في الكلام، وبكون البعض لا يفرق بين نوعية اللغة اليونانية في الكتاب المقدس ويعتمد على القواميس والفهارس والقواعد بدون التفريق بين أنواع اللغة اليونانية، وما كتبه القديس بولس بل والعهد الجديد ككل، فأن الكثيرين يعطون تفاسير وشرح بدون تدقيق مع الخلط في القواعد والحروف وغيرها...

ولكن عموماً المعنى الفلسفي لموضوع وراثة الخطية التي لم يؤكده آباء الكنيسة، هو أساس نبع منشأة أو مصدره هو رد القديس أغسطينوس على بلاجيوس الفيلسوف لكي يوضح له الموضوع بطريقة فلسفية محضة يفهمها، أما من جهة الترجمة اليونانية لا تأتي هكذا كما تفضلت في شرحك واعتمد عليه بعض الأساقفة المحدثين والتي نقلوها من كنائس أخرى منذ القرن ال 13، لسبب أن الكثيرين لا يتقدمون لشرح الكتاب المقدس من جهة الترجمة اليونانية القديمة، لأن هناك أنواع مختلفة من اللغة اليونانية؛ فالحديثة تختلف عن القديمة تمام الاختلاف في كل قواعدها وتفسيرها في القواميس الحديثة... 

ووراثة الخطية التي تكلم عنها القديس أغسطينوس وأيضاً تبني نفس الفكرة القديس جيروم ومن بعدهم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ودخل نفس ذات الشرح من نفس ذات المعاجم والقواميس الكاثوليكية التي اعتمدت تماماً على كل أقوال القديس أغسطينوس، وهي عكس كل شروحات القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي وهذا ظاهر في كتاب تجسد الكلمة، وكل كتابات الآباء المعتبرين أعمدة في الكنيسة، لأن كثيرين لا يفرقون ما بين الآباء المعتبرين أعمدة في الكنيسة مع المجامع المقدسة، وأيضاً بين الآباء الذين لهم أبعاد تأملية تبتعد عن التعليم وتعتمد على الفلسفة وفيها بعض اللبس الحادث الذي لا يشرح أساسيات التعليم لضبط المسيرة مع الله في الفهم والتدبير...

وآباء الكنيسة المعتبرين أكدوا من خلال كتاباتهم التي تجمعت في النايسين والبوست نايسين، على أننا لم نرث الخطية في حد ذاتها كفعل بل أخذنا طبيعة فاسدة، وبحسب تعبير الكتاب المقدس، *الموت* الذي دخل إلى العالم بحسد إبليس، لأنك لن تجد في القداس الإلهي نفسه اي تعبير يدل على وراثة خطية كفعل بل ستجد تعبير عن الموت نفسه، لأن لو كان مجرد وراثة خطية كنا أصبحنا كلنا (بلا استثناء) مقيدين بأفعال معينة وأصبحنا نرث أنواع خطية مختلفة ومعينة من جيل لجيل...

لكننا لا نحمل الخطية بهذه الصورة الوراثية لأننا لم نُخطأ على شبه تعدي آدم نفسه، بل لكوننا حملنا طبيعة الموت التي عرتنا من النعمة فأصبحنا في فساد، فكلما نبتعد عن الله كنا أكثر استعداداً لاختراع الشر والتفنن فيه لأن حياتنا كلها تحت العبودية، لأننا كنا نخاف من الموت، لذلك حينما نذوق خلاص المسيح الرب بالمعودية ونلبس المسيح فأننا فيه ننشد بغلبة [ أين شوكتك يا موت أين غلبتك يا هاوية ] لأن شوكة الموت هي الخطية، لأن الخطية مشكلتها في الموت نفسه، لأن الله نفسه غفر لآدم وسامحه كما سامح كل من تاب وأخطأ في العهد القديم...

ولكن بالرغم من ذلك لا يستطيعوا الدخول لفردوس النعيم لأنهم تحت سلطان الموت، لذلك التوبة نفسها لا تنفع بل الكل يريد نعمة خاصة جديدة تعتقه من الموت وتُشفيه من الفساد، أي أن الفاسد يلبس عدم الفساد وهذا هو تعبير الآباء عن الخلاص وليس مجرد خلاص من الخطية في ذاته، لأن الخطية تسقط حينما يلبس الإنسان عدم الفساد في المسيح يسوع وعملياً يتم بالتوبة وعمل النعمة في القلب..

فعموماً لما دخل الموت إلى العالم بسبب الخطية مات الجميع في آدم وأخذ نفس ذات الطبيعة الميتة وهذا الموت ظاهر فينا كلنا على مر التاريخ، وهو موت روحي بالعُزلة عن الله وهو الظاهر في الجسد نفسه لأنه أيضاً بدوره طاله الفساد ففسد بعد ما كان محفوظاً بالنعمة، لأن اللبس الحادث ما بين وراثة الخطية (جين - جينات وراثية) كفعل وبين وراثة طبيعة ميتة تعرت من النعمة التي تحفظها من الفساد، فرق كبير وعظيم وهذا هو أساس التعليم، لأن ما هو مرفوض هو وراثة فعل خطية في ذاته وهذا هو اللبس الحادث في الموضوع كله من الأساس، لأننا *ورثنا فقط طبيعة الموت وليس الخطية كفعل حملناه في جيناتنا الموروثة*، لأن هذا هو كلام القديس أغسطينوس في النص اللاتيني لو كنت راجعته وعدت إليه...

فاللبس الحادث عند كل الناس هو وراثة خطية كفعل، وبين وراثة الفساد الذي بسبب الموت الذي تحمله طبيعتنا المولودة منذ آدم لكل إنسان على الأرض...

وعموماً اللغة اليونانية مرت بثلاثة مراحل رئيسية عبر التاريخ:
1 – اللغة اليونانية الكلاسيكية: وهي اللغة اليونانية القديمة التي لعبت دوراً كبيراً في مختلف مجالات الأدب والعلم والثقافة، وبدأت في الانتشار كلغة عالمية بعد فتوحات الإسكندر الكبير المقدوني في القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد.
2 – اللغة اليونانية خڑخ؟خ¹خ½خ®: وهي اللغة اليونانية التي انتشرت في البلاد المحيطة بالبحر المتوسط منذ أواخر القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد وصارت هي اللغة الرسمية لهذه البلاد حتى ما بعد القرن السادس الميلادي، وهي اللغة العالمية في هذه الفترة الزمنية (مثل الإنجليزية الآن، كلغة عالمية).
3 – اللغة اليونانية الحديثة: وهي لغة أهل اليونان الآن، وهي مختصرة في قواعدها عن المرحلتين السابقتين، ولا نستطيع من خلالها نفهم الكتاب المقدس والتعبيرات الآبائية ولا نقيس بقواعدها القواعد القديمة للغة الكتاب المقدس.

ومن يُريد أن يدرس الكتاب المقدس وينظر للقواميس لابد من ان يعتمد على اللغة اليونانية، وهي اللغة خڑخ؟خ¹خ½خ®، ومعناها الشائعة، وأهميتها بالنسبة لنا علاقتها الوطيدة بالكنيسة على مر العصور لأنها:
[1] اللغة التي كُتبت بها أسفار العهد الجديد.
[2] اللغة التي تُرجمت إليها أسفار العهد القديم في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد، وهي الترجمة المعروفة بالسبعينية، والتي اعتمد عليها الآباء والرسل وآباء الكنيسة.
[3] لغة الكنيسة في عصورها الأولى في صلواتها وتسابيحها واجتماعاتها، وهي اللغة التي تكلم بها وكَتَبَ بها معظم آباء الكنيسة في القرون الأولى للمسيحية، وحتى ما بعد القرن السادس الميلادي.
[4] كثير جداً من الصلوات والألحان ومردات القداس الإلهي في الكنيسة وإلى وقتنا الحاضر مازال يُقال باللغة اليونانية خڑخ؟خ¹خ½خ®، ولذلك فأن كل من يعتمد على ترجمة اليوناني عن طريق جوجل أو القواميس الحديثة فهو يُخطا في فهم معنى كلمات العهد الجديد اليونانية تماماً ويخرج بمعاني أُخرى غير موجوده فيه، كما حدث وترجمت الآية في رومية بعيد عن معناها لأن شخصك العزيز لم تعتمد على قواميس مختصة بالكتاب المقدس.
 
أشكرك على محبتك  الحلوة أخي الحبيب
 أقبل مني كل الاحترام والتقدير لشخصك المحبوب في  الرب
 النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام دائم ومسرة، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
 كن معافي  في روح وداعة يسوع آمين​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يناير 2012)

إقرأ حضرتك الموضوع ، فإننى درسته من اليونانية والقبطية معاً ، وقارنت الآيات ذات المغزى الواحد ، وأعطيت أمثلة لأيات أخرى متماثلة فى التركيبة اللغوية والحالة الإعرابية

ودورى أنا يتوقف عند تقديم المعلومة ، لذلك فإننى أترك سيادتك لتفحص الأمر لنفسك

وكنت قد رديت على بعض الأيات التى تم تقديمها على مظنة أنها تقول بغير ذلك ، وسأحاول تجميع هذه الردود وتقديمها لسيادتك على الخاص

لأن هذا الموضوع قد أخذ منى حقه تماماً ، ولا أريد فتح النقاش حوله ، والذى إستمر طويلاً فى الموضوع المشار إليه ، لأنه سيكون عقيماً ، بعدما قلنا جميعاً كل ماعندنا


----------



## تيمو (12 يناير 2012)

عزيزي أيموندد ...

الخلاص لا يعني الخلاص من خطية آدم ، بل كما أوضحتَ أنتَ من تبعيات الخطية وهي الموت لأنه كما اجتاز الموت من شخص للبشرية كذلك الحياة ... 

فنحن أخذنا ذات الطبيعة الساقطة التي تموت وتتألم وتجوع وتمرض ، ولذلك سنلبس في القيامة جسد ممجد كجسد المسيح القائم من الأموات ... 

من يفهم عقيدة الخلاص والفداء والكفارة ، يفهم أهمية الصليب ، ومن يقرأ العهد القديم وتحديداً اللاويين يُدرك تماماً قيمة الصليب ، فالمسيح حين قدّم نفسه لأجلنا قدّمها لمرة واحد كما يقول كاتب سفر العبرانيين ...


----------



## aymonded (12 يناير 2012)

سلام لشخصك المحبوب في الرب أخي الحبيب مكرم، ولو اني أرى أنه لا داعي أن ندخل في هذا الجدل العقيم الذي لا يُفيد على الإطلاق (ولو ان شخصك العزيز سبق وقلت انك لا تعرف اليوناينة ولم تدرسها قط فكيف درست الآيات من اليونانية !!!)، لأن كما قلت لشخصك العزيز نحن لم نختلف في الجوهر إنما الاختلاف على الفكرة اللفظية التي هي خارج معنى الكتاب المقدس وهو موضوع [ وراثة الخطية ] لأنه لم ولن يوجد في جينات الإنسان جين اسمه جين الخطية يتم توريثه من جيل لجيل !!!

فأرجو أن تدرس كتاب تجسد الكلمة للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي، وما من داعي للكلام لأكثر من هذا لأننا لن نتفق في حرفية الكلام بسبب أن اللبس الحادث في المعنى هو مشكلة الفلسفة التي دخلت مضافة للتعليم الآبائي والرسولي بحسب معنى الكتاب المقدس ككل وليس الخلط في الآيات والمعاني كمجرد ترجمة حرفية، بدون الرجوع للتعليم الكلي للكنيسة منذ نشأتها مع التسليم الرسولي، ثم الخلط كما قلت لشخصك المحبوب في معنى الوراثة نفسها لفعل الخطية وليس طبيعة الفساد، لأننا أخذنا طبيعة فاسدة وليس مسألة فعل خطية موروث، فكلمة وراثة لم تأتي إلا عند فقط القديس أغسطينوس وقلة قليلة من الدارسين منحصر في معنى فلسفي فكري لا علاقة له بإعلان الله في الكتاب المقدس على الإطلاق، لا غير، ونُقلت منهم، وتم فهم الآيات في معنى خطأ بحسب الترجمات الحرفية والتي لم تعتمد على يوناني الكتاب المقدس، بل القواميس والقواعد التي لم يكن فيها تفريق دقيق ما بين لغة الكتاب المقدس واللغة اليونانية حسب الأنواع الأخرى كما ذكرت في التعليق السابق، كما أيضاً لم يُفهعم الإطار التي أتت فيه، لأن الخروج عن معنى الرسالة وربط آيات أخرى مع بعضها لن يوصل لقصد الرسول الحقيقي، فأرجو  الرجوع لروح الموضوع بدون الدخول في مناقشات لن تؤدي لنتيجة لأننا *لم نختلف في جوهر أننا أخذنا طبيعة فاسدة من آدم وليس وراثة خطية كفعل*، بل نتيجة أكثر منها حرفية بهذا الشكل، فمعنى اننا ورثنا، معناها أن في تركيبنا الجيني الخطية، وهذا كلام لا يمكن يتفق مع روح الإنجيل إطلاقاً، فانت تتحدث عن وراثة طبيعة فاسدة وليس فعل خطية يا أجمل صديق حلو، لأنك لا تتحدث عن حرفية الموضوع التي أنت فهمتها من كلامي فأرجو ان تراجع الموضوع ككل من أوله لآخره، وأرجوك بتدقيق، لأن كلمة إذ أخطأ الجميع هي *مسئولية كل شخص منا، وليست مسئولية آدم وحده*، لأن هذا التسليم يؤثر سلباً على حياة الناس وسيكونوا مثل آدم، المرأة التي أعطيتني هي السبب في سقوطي، وكل واحد يقف يقول أمام الله آدم سبب خطاياي وسقوطي وهلاك نفسي، والله ظلمني لأنه بيحاسبني على خطية آدم، وأنا مش مسئول عن خطيئتي، مع أن في العهد القديم واضح أن كل واحد بيموت بذنب نفسه وليس ذنب أبيه، ولا تقل أن الله في وقت كان بيفتقد ذنب الآباء في الأبناء وبعد ذلك أوقف هذا، ولو كان أوقف هذا متى أوقفه وكيف أوقفه وهو بيفتقد ذنب آدم فيا أنا الآن وحكم عليا بالموت لأن آدم أخطأ، وانتظر هذه القرون كلها ليأتي من أجل خطية آدم فقط، وانا عليا بس اجاهد من أجل خطيتي بعد المعمودية، وكأن المسيح الرب أتى لأجل آدم وحده وانا مركون على الرف، في الأول اتحاكم علشان خطية آدم، وبعد كده أجاهد علشان خطيتي أنا، والمسيح الرب جه علشان يشيل خطية آدم، وانا رحت فين من ده كله !!! وبعدين نقول الله محبة، والمسيح الرب أتى لأجل العالم كله ليرفع خطيئتة، مع أن الكلام فيه تناقض، كيف أتى ليرفع خطية آدم، وفي نفس الوقت مكتوب أنه كفارة من أجل خطايا العالم كله وليس كفارة من أجل آدم وحده !!!

أخيب الحبيب نحن لم ولن نُعاقب بذنب آدم، بالنسبة للخطية في ذاتها، بل لأننا *مسئولين* أيضاً عن خطايانا، وكلنا بلا عذر أمام الله، والمسيح اتى رافعاً *كل* خطايا البشر بلا استثناء، وأعطانا فيه خليقة جديدة، ومكتوب أن في آدم مات الجميع، وليس فعلوا خطية في حد ذاتها، كما أن في المسيح سيحيا الجميع، *فإذن المسألة مسألة موت وليس خطية في حد ذاتها* !!!

طبعاً تعبير وراثة خطية هي دمج المعنى بلا تدقيق، لأننا *ل**م نرث خطية كفعل* بل نتيجتها كطبيعة ميتة لا تتعامل مع الله بسبب دخول عنصر غريب فيها وهو الموت الذي تبعه الفساد، لأن الخطية ليست مجرد فعل نتمسك به، بل هي طبيعة فساد سَرَى في جنس البشر، ثم لو كنا أخطأنا في آدم، يعني كل خطية ارتكبناها اليوم مصدرها آدم نفسه، وهي الزنى والقتل والسرقة .. الخ الخ، مع أن آدم نفسه لم يزني ولم يسرق ولم يعبد وثن.. الخ، ومعنى وراثة يعني أخذنا كل فعل تم في السابق وحملناه وأعطيناه للجيل الذي بعدنا وبطيعته سيضيف عليها ما هو جديد بسبب أنه حاملها، فهل نحن نورث أولادنا خطية مثل مثلاً لو واحد ابيه قاتل يطلع قاتل مثله، أو سارق وهكذا... وهل هي ضرورة، طبعاً ممكن يأخذ من نفس هذا السلوك بسبب التربية كاكتساب وليس وراثة...

وماذا عن الذين تعمدوا هل يورثوا أولادهم بعد ذلك طبيعة جديدة، وهل كما تورث الطبيعة القديمة تورث الطبيعة الجديدة، وأن لم تُورَّث الطبيعة الجديدة، طب واشمعنى يعني الله يفقتقد ذنب آدم فينا ويضع قانون أن كل من ولد من آدم يرث خطيئته، وعند الخلاص لا يوجد وراثة وقد بطلت على كل جانب، طيب لو أخطأنا بعد المعمودية من أين تأتي هذه الخطية من آدم برضو والا منا احنا، طب لو منا أحنا من أين حملناها بعد المعمودية اللي غسلتنا من خطية آدم !!!! وما حاجتنا للمعودية إذن !!!

عموماً لو تحدثنا عن موضوع الوراثة ستظهر ألف مشكلة ليس لها حل، لأن معنى ذلك المعمودية لا تخلصنا من خطايانا بل خطية آدم وحده المورثة، وكأن المسيح الرب مات فقط من أجل آدم وحده وخطيئته مع انه مكتوب: أنه مات لأجل خطايانا وأُقيم من أجل تبريرنا ولم يقل أنه مات من أجل خطية آدم وحده فقط، أو لم يقل أنه مات لأجل خطية مُحددة أو يُشير فيها لانحصارها في آدم وحده واقتصارها عليه، وكأنه لم يقدم نفسه ذبيحة عن حياة العالم كله، بل آدم وحده...

فيا صديقي الحلو لا ينبغي أن نخرج خارج روح الرسالة ونربط آيات وندمجها مع بعضها ونضعها في غير موضعها - بدون قصد - متكلين على معرفتنا اليونانية الحرفية بدون دراسة ولا خبرة مع الله ولا موهبة الروح، فنُترجمها حرفياً، واضعين كل حرف مستقل وحده حسب استنتاجنا نحن، ثم نجمع الجملة، وذلك لكي نستنتج موضوع الوراثة التي اتعبنا كلنا وأظهر عدم محبة الله وكأنه يعاقب كل واحد على ذنب ليس ذنبه هو، أو أنه غير في طبيعة الإنسان البيولوجية وجعل الخطية بالتوارث كجينات في داخل تكوينه الخاص، وكل هذا بسبب أننا درسنا الموضوع من جانب واحد فقط ودخلنا في حرفية ترجمات بدون الولوج لعمق الفكر الإلهي بإلهام الروح وليس بالحرف... النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (12 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> عزيزي أيموندد ...
> 
> الخلاص لا يعني الخلاص من خطية آدم ، بل كما أوضحتَ أنتَ من تبعيات الخطية وهي الموت لأنه كما اجتاز الموت من شخص للبشرية كذلك الحياة ...
> 
> ...



هذا كلام صحيح 100% وهذا هو روح الكتاب وروح الموضوع كله كما كتبته بالتفصيل، لأننا لم نرث الخطية نفسها كفعل بل طبيعة ميته فسدت وسقطت من النعمة، وأصبحنا كلنا تحت العبودية [ ويعتق أولئك الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية (عب  2 :  15)، [ لأنه كما في آدم يموت الجميع هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع ] (1كو  15 :  22)...
أشكرك يا أجمل أخ حلو على تلخيص الكلام كله في هذا التعليق الهام للغاية، النعمة تمل قلبك سلام دائم ومسرة آمين​


----------



## aymonded (12 يناير 2012)

*رجاء قراءة الموضوع بدقة شديدة لأني سبق وكتبت وقلت بالتقدقيق:*
ولنلاحظ وندقق في  كلام القديس بولس الرسول الذي قال اننا أخطأنا نحن    بأنفسنا وحريتنا  وصرنا تحت حكم الموت بسبب خطايانا وليس بسبب خطايا آدم وحده، لأننا     *حملنا منه الموت وليس فعل الخطية ذاته* وبعد ذلك استمرينا نحن نُخطأ وكل  واحد فينا صار يحمل الموت   في  داخله لأن طبيعة الخطية وأجرتها = موت،  لذلك *ملك علينا الموت وتسلط من  ابتداء   آدم* واستمر في سلطانة يقوى  يوماً بعد يوم، لأننا ابتدئنا نخترع  الشر  ونزداد  خطية على خطية حتى أن  رائحتها فاحت وصارت رائحة فساد بلا  قدرة على  الشفاء  لأن ما فسد لا يُمكن  إصلاحه إلا لو صار جديداً، لذلك قد  زيد  الناموس بسبب  التعديات وطقوسة  للتأديب، وأُعطي لكي *يكشف ويفضح قلب  الإنسان  ليعرف الإنسان إلى اي  مدى وصل فساده وكم فيه من موت قد تسلط على كيانه الذي فسد عن أصل الطبيعة  النقية التي خُلق عليها*، وقد أعطى الله  الذبائح للتكفير عن الخطية ليُظهر  للإنسان كم كانت  الخطية  خاطئة جداً وكل ما  يفعله الإنسان لن ينفع بسبب  تعدياته لأنه أصبح  فاسد لا  يستطيع ان يخلص ولا  يصلح ولا لمزبلة *لأنه ميت  بالخطايا والذنوب*،  لذلك لم  تشفيه الذبائح بل صار  يقدمها مراراً  وتكراراً ولم يستطع ان يريح  ضميره  المتعب قط ولم تجعله بقادر أن يفلت من * سلطان الموت* ويخرج عن حالة الفساد التي تفوح منه، ولم يستطع أن  يثبت في  أحكام الناموس ويحيا بالوصية فاستحق اللعنة، لأن   الناموس بكل أحكامة  وفرائضة كشف  الخطية وأظهر الإنسان في مرآة الوصية كم هو مشوه وغير صالح    إلا أن يموت بسبب  سلطان الموت الذي ملك عليه والفساد الذي يفوح منه مثل    الجيفة التي لحيوان  ميت وقد بدأ في التحلل ولم يُعرف له شكل أو منظر،  فهو   يسير في ظلمة الموت والظلمة أعمت عينيه عن الله الحي فصار من ضلال  لضلال   أردأ، ومن موت لفساد حتى أنه لم يستطع أن يتعرف على الله تعرف  حقيقي من   نفسه، وهذا ظهر في تيه الإنسان عن الله على مر عصور طويلة، وحتى  لما تعامل   الله مع الإنسان واتخذ شعب مثالاً ليكون قائد الشعوب في معرفة  الله، هو   نفسه الذي سُميَّ شعب الله المختار، ضل عنه وعصى وصياه وتركه  وعبد آلهة   أخرى ولم يطع الوصية التي أخذها من الله والتي فيها حياة تطرد  قوة الموت فظهر فيه الموت أكثر وفاحت رائحة الفساد منه أكثر قوة، ولم يعرف  الله كنور وحق وحياة، بل ضل عنه أيضاً بصورة ملفتة للنظر وشديدة   الجرأة،  وهذا يُظهر كيف أن الإنسان عموماً لم يستطع أن يثبت في وصية الله   لأنه  ضال ومظلم داخلياً وبسهولة ينقاد للخير الغير موجود ويطيع الشر أسهل مما  يطيع الله، بل ويسير للموت أسهل من ان يسير للحياة، لأنه لا يرى  ولا  يبصر  هيئة الله ولا يستطيع أن يتعرف عليه ويعرفه، لأن عنصر الموت  يعمل  في  داخله مبدداً صورة الله التي خُلِقَ عليها ...

 +[ كل من يفعل الخطية يفعل التعدي أيضاً الخطية هي التعدي ] (1يو3: 4) 
 +[ من يفعل الخطية فهو من إبليس لأن إبليس من البدء يخطئ لأجل هذا أُظهر ابن الله لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس ] (1يو3: 8) 
 +[ نؤمن بمن اقام يسوع ربنا من الاموات. الذي أُسلم من أجل خطايانا وأُقيم لأجل تبريرنا ] (رو4: 24، 25)

 +[ لأن المسيح إذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعين لأجل الفجار.... ولكن الله بين محبته لنا لأنه *ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا.* (ولم يمت من أجل آدم وحده أو خطيئته وحده فقط) فبالأولى كثيراً ونحن متبررون الآن بدمه نخلص به من الغضب. لأنه إن كنا ونحن اعداء قد صولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن مصالحون نخلص بحياته. ] (رو5: 6 – 10)
____*ملحوظة على النصوص الذي يعتمد عليها البعض في تأكيد وراثة الخطية*_____​في (خروج 20: 4 - 5) [ لاَ تَصْنَعْ لَكَ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتاً وَلاَ صُورَةً مَا  مِمَّا فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مِنْ تَحْتُ وَمَا  فِي الْمَاءِ مِنْ تَحْتِ الأَرْضِ. لاَ تَسْجُدْ لَهُنَّ وَلاَ  تَعْبُدْهُنَّ لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ إِلَهٌ غَيُورٌ أَفْتَقِدُ  ذُنُوبَ الآبَاءِ فِي الأَبْنَاءِ فِي الْجِيلِ الثَّالِثِ وَالرَّابِعِ  مِنْ *مُبْغِضِيَّ* ]
طبعاً هناك نصوص أخرى ولكن نأخذ هذا النص فقط على سبيل المثال، ولنلاحظ في النص نفسه كان بيتكلم عن الافتقاد وكلمة يفتقد أو يزور פקד العبرية   تحمل معنى عدائي أو حميم على حسب غرض الزيارة. ويمكن أن  نفهم معناها  بوضوح اكثر حينما نقارنها مع (خر4: 31) ان الله {افتقد} شعبه في أرض  العبودية بمعنى أنه تركهم زمانًا في الأرض ثم عاد ليتفقد أحوالهم و يخلصهم.
وبمقارنة النصوص وتحليلها نفهم أن الموضوع ليس له أي علاقة بوراثة خطايا  إنما بالشعب الذي سلك في نفس طريق خطايا آبائه وتركوا الرب فجازاهم الرب  بشرورهم، لذلك في المثال الذي تم ذكره يقول أفتقد ذنوب الآباء في الأبناء.. من مُبغضيَّ، يعني لا بيفتقد أو يفحص أو يبحث عن أي خطية أو ذنب بل من الذين يبغضونه، بمعنى أن الجيل الذي يسير على منهج أبيه في بغضة الله فالله هنا لا يبرره ولا يغفر له خطاياه، لأن الله أعلن عن نفسه أنه طويل الآناه: 
*[ وَنَادَى  الرَّبُّ: «الرَّبُّ إِلَهٌ رَحِيمٌ وَرَأُوفٌ بَطِيءُ الْغَضَبِ  وَكَثِيرُ الْإِحْسَانِ وَالْوَفَاءِ. حَافِظُ الْإِحْسَانِ إِلَى  أُلُوفٍ. غَافِرُ الْإِثْمِ وَالْمَعْصِيَةِ وَالْخَطِيَّةِ. وَلَكِنَّهُ  لَنْ يُبْرِئَ إِبْرَاءً. مُفْتَقِدٌ إِثْمَ الآبَاءِ فِي الأَبْنَاءِ  وَفِي أَبْنَاءِ الأَبْنَاءِ فِي الْجِيلِ الثَّالِثِ وَالرَّابِعِ» ] *(خروج 34: 6، 7)​فهنا واضح أن النص لا يتكلم عن وراثة خطية على الإطلاق، بل يوضح أن الله لن يُبرأ أبناء المعصية الذين يسيرون على منهج آبائهم في الشرّ وليس في معرفة الرب، لأن لو الموضوع وراثة خطية كما يأكد عليها البعض في التعليم، ما كان غفر ولا برأ أحد ولا قبل الشعب نفسه، أو على الأقل النص قالها صريحة أنهم ورثوا خطية آبائهم وانتقلت لأبنائهم، ولو أنه لم يكن هناك ذكر لخطية آدم لأنه ليس بموجود في كل كلام الرب في العهد القديم كله، لأن آدم نفسه لم يعبد أوثان ولا قام بقبائح إسرائيل التي أغاظت بها الرب وتوراثها الشعب نفسه.
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 ديسمبر 2013)

للرفع
​


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2015)

للرفع مرة أخرى لكي لا يتم التكرار في السؤال والإجابة...​


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> للرفع مرة أخرى لكي لا يتم التكرار في السؤال والإجابة...​


ودا يتقراء من اى ناحية من فوق لتحت ولا ايه؟
الطابعه بايظة اطبعو ازاى علشان اقراء الان:smil8:


----------



## aymonded (9 يناير 2015)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ودا يتقراء من اى ناحية من فوق لتحت ولا ايه؟
> الطابعه بايظة اطبعو ازاى علشان اقراء الان:smil8:



ههههههههههههه هو انت لازم تطبعه، ما تقراه من على النت وخلاص، ابدأ من البداية للنهاية 
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 يناير 2015)

*موضوع جميل واجابه جميله استاذ ايمن فعلا احنا 
ورثنا الطبيعه الفاسده والموت وليس الخطيه نفسها 
موضوع ومناقشه جميله استفدت كتير منها 
ربنا يباركك استاذى *


----------



## aymonded (9 يناير 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل واجابه جميله استاذ ايمن فعلا احنا
> ورثنا الطبيعه الفاسده والموت وليس الخطيه نفسها
> موضوع ومناقشه جميله استفدت كتير منها
> ربنا يباركك استاذى *



ويبارك حياتك يا رب ويفتح آذاننا لنفهم الكتب آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2015)

*للرفع مرة أخرى بسبب تكرار السؤال
*​


----------

